# When i insert cd's pc turns off



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

hi, i recently had a problem where my computer shut down when i was playing games, though i got that fixed but now every time i insert a cd the pc turns completely off, please help thanks


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

I would like you to download and install the program *Speedfan*. When you are done installing Speedfan open and look for 3 columns. One should have temperatures, the other should have voltages, and the last one should contain your fan speeds. When you have found this information please post to me in a column such as this: (Example)



> Temperatures
> 
> Temp1: 30 C
> Temp2: 60 C
> ...


If you are running on a *Dell Laptop* please follow these steps then post your temperatures, voltages, and fan speeds:


Open *Speedfan*
Click *Configure* on the *Main Screen*
Go to the *Options* Tab
*Check* the: "Enable DELL Support (use this function only on DELL notebooks)" check box
Click *Ok* then *Close* Speedfan
*Start* Speedfan once again

Then post your *temperatures*, *voltages*, and *fan speeds*.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It has come to my attention that we could try *reseating *all of the peripherals, inside of you computer. Reseating means, basically, that we will remove all of the peripherals inside of a computer and reinsert it. To reseat peripherals I would like you to remove your:


 *RAM*
 *Graphics Card*
 *Hard Drive (HD) IDE Cables*
 *CD-Drive IDE Cables*

(continuation of top p.) and reinsert back again. Make sure to have atliest one hand on the metal casing that you take off so that you might not destroy any components while doing this computer excercise.


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

well i cant see them though heres a pic of it

http://www.mediafire.com/?8xdszemb99o

you will have to download the pic sorry i dont know how to post it


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

Those temps are to high and that PSU is out of range. Try it with another PSU, and clean out your PC, and reapply your thermal paste.

Then try reseating your peripherals

Follow this:

It has come to my attention that you have either experienced many or just one BSoD (Blue Screen of Death). To figure out what file or piece of hardware is causing this I will need your minidump files to work with. I will use these files to read what was on your RAM when the exception at the Kernel happened. I will use the program WinDbg to do this. Please follow the below steps for me to obtain your dump files.

I would like you to go to:


 Start
 Run
 Type in *Explorer* and click *Ok*

Then I would like you to enter this into the address bar or go to this directory:

*C:\Windows\Minidump*

When successfully navigated to this folder I would like you to move all of these files onto your desktop and create a new Zip folder called "*Minidump Files*." Place your Minidumps into this Compressed Zip Folder and upload it to the TSF Server in your next post including more information on what has happened since my last post. The second method is that you can upload the same Zip Folder to another file sharing server like Microsoft Skydrive if you have a Windows Live Account so I can download it there to.


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

this is a noooby question but what is a psu? and do i just have to copy the files from the mini dump or do i have to have to put files in the minidump somehow?


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

(PSU) - Power Supply Unit

Example:


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

and do i just have to copy the files from the mini dump or do i have to have to put files in the minidump somehow?

EDIT:wait i think i got it know im uploading the dumps


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

ok here are the dumps in a rar file

http://www.mediafire.com/?52omy54ee2z


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

You just create a ZIP Folder and drag and drop them into it. Then just upload it here.


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

here they are 

http://www.mediafire.com/?52omy54ee2z


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sorry, but can you please give them to me in the ZIP file format. I do not have a extractor for the file type, and I will not be able to read them if they are in this file format.


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

sure im just uploadin them now


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

ok here they are in zip format

http://www.mediafire.com/?2dm3xxnx2tm


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

I see a lot of memory corruption in those files, and a faulting process name hl.exe. HL.exe (HalfLife). Follow this to rule out memory corruption:

We are going to check you RAM with the program *Memtest86+*. Choose the choice I have put down in the picture below and download it to your desktop.










Once you have downloaded it to your desktop, extract the file from the Zip folder and place the ISO file on your desktop. I would then like you to burn the ISO onto a CD-R, DVD-R, CD+R, or DVD+R using programs such as Nero, or a burning studio software. If you do not have such a program, then you can download and install the free program *Active ISO Burner*. You can then burn the ISO to the disk with this new program or your old program.

After you have burnt it to a disk you will have to set your BIOS to make you boot up from the CD Drive first. Restart your computer and at the first loading screen keep tapping either the F1, F2, F4, F6, F8, F10, F11, F12, or Delete keys to access the BIOS. If you can not get into the BIOS refer back to system documentation for further help with accessing it. When successfully accessed the BIOS look for something that says Boot Device Priority, or Boot Sequence. Set your CD Drive as first using the arrow keys or + and - keys.

After setting it to first insert your disk and restart the system. Start the test and let it run as it will take approximately one day. If you have more then one stick of RAM then please follow the below instructions:



> *If You Have More than One Stick of RAM*
> 
> If you have more than one stick of RAM, then remove all of the sticks except for one and do the test on them individually. This test will be 1 day per stick of RAM so if you have 2 sticks of RAM then the tests will take about two days. Change each stick when each stick test is finished with the other ones that have to be tested. You can remove a RAM stick by pressing down on the 2 clenches at its sides. Here is an example picture:


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

ok ill run it but 2 questions 1.where do i get that iso 2.what do i do when im done>


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

It is all explained in that tutorial, please read ALL of of it :smile:. When its done, reply back with whether the RAM sticks passed or not. If there are errors, it should come up as red text.


----------



## codythatsme (Dec 19, 2007)

ok thanks will try that ill post back the resaults tomorrow


----------

